# Hollywood Strings - seeking articulation suggestions for a neophyte



## SlHarder (Feb 25, 2020)

Hollywood Strings Gold

I’m using ComposerCloud until I can make educated investments in libraries.

I want to study articulation techniques, specifically using midi CC faders.velocity and keyswitches. 

Could someone take the time to suggest appropriate articulations for each string family in Hollywood that would be a good starting point. Articulations which would teach me correct technique which can then be applied to other articulations. Articulations which are responsive and productive, goto articulations in your templates. Articulations which share somewhat similar behavior to CC

I’m retired with time to spare. This is a hobby, so no income goals to meet, no deadlines. I want to somewhat master the art/craft of manipulating articulations into realistic performances. 

I’m reasonably familiar with midi and Daws. I have a midi controller keyboard with multiple programmable faders. I understand how to create automation envelopes in Daws. I understand how to use keyswitches in midi. Throughout my lifetime I've listened to orchestral music, so I have a sense of what strings should sound like.

And I understand that each library will use different techniques to modify their articulations, but I need to make a start somewhere.

Thanks for you time in crafting a response.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 25, 2020)

hi there -- if you look at the browser, there are two sets of articulations right at the top:

_Quick Start HS
_Template PRO

Between the two, that will get you going.


----------



## Snarf (Feb 25, 2020)

You can use the (powerful) StacSi Leg Slur (sometimes + Port for cheesy moments) for basically everything (monophonic); it can do short spiccatos (controlled by velocity), sustained notes (CC1 controls vibrato and CC11 controls expression/the dynamics) with legato transitions (controlled by velocity for overlapping notes).

My procedure is as follows:
1. Sketch a phrase with the StacSi Leg Slur patch by playing it first and tweaking the midi data afterwards for better performance.
2a. If it works in the mix, great! Leave it!
2b. If a particular phrase doesn't work, (for example with extended spiccato passages, polyphonic ideas or just other playing techniques - like pizzicato or tremolo) I whip out the correct articulation from one of the folders that JohnG provided above.

HWS is a great library that definitly holds up today, but I'd recommend everyone to actually delve into the manual and take the time to master it!


----------



## SlHarder (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks for that detailed reply.

I've read thru the manual but haven't taken a detailed read, do, read, hands on approach yet. Your comment will help jump start me.


----------

